# How can you tell if you have tipping enabled?



## Capt. Insaino (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't find anywhere on the app or dashboard. I'm assuming there is a place to find it?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Capt. Insaino said:


> I can't find anywhere on the app or dashboard. I'm assuming there is a place to find it?


Did you opt in? Did you receive an email from Uber saying that in app tipping is now live? If you open that email and click on "accept tips" then it should say "you're ready for tips" if it is enabled


----------



## Capt. Insaino (Sep 3, 2015)

I believe I did accept tips, but I wanted to be sure. I was under the impression that you could change it later if you wanted, but I don't see where that is an option.


----------



## KevinXYZ (Apr 5, 2016)

You can't change to 'opt out' directly if you have opted in.


----------



## ubermom35 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have a question about this too. I remember seeing like a pop up in the app about accepting tips and I don't remember if I said yes or no. Why is there nowhere to check this?? And I can't find an email about it either.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Capt. Insaino said:


> I can't find anywhere on the app or dashboard. I'm assuming there is a place to find it?


You get tips.
If anyone gives them . . .
If uber doesnt keep them . . .


----------

